# Assignment #27: At Night



## Nikon Fan (Oct 24, 2005)

Should be easier than last weeks so hopefully more folks will participate...take night shots...long exposures, star trails, anything you want...

New assignment will be posted next Mon...please only use new shots...


----------



## kilifila66 (Oct 25, 2005)

:idea: I've got a couple ideas floating around for this one.  I know what your thinking, and no it doesn't involve anyone wrestling in a pool filled with tofu.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 26, 2005)

Not at all what I was thinking... :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, for some reason there is no night photo this time.
All I can do is show you my only "night photo" and that may be self-explanatory... :scratch:







Me. At night.
Ts!


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 1, 2005)

It's that time of the year where many of the things I took pictures of at night were Halloween related.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 2, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, for some reason there is no night photo this time.
> All I can do is show you my only "night photo" and that may be self-explanatory... :scratch:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Damn LaFoto!  You even _SLEEP_ with your camera!


----------



## jadin (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LaFoto (Nov 9, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Damn LaFoto! You even _SLEEP_ with your camera!


 
Well, not only that!
But it also takes photos of me while I am in deep sleep!!! :shock:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------



## IonSpeedMaster (Sep 19, 2007)




----------

